# Cannondale Gel handlebar wrap



## burbank1 (Jul 9, 2009)

When I got my 2007 Rush 6 the local bike shop I bought it from told me the grip handles from the Cannondale were no good and replaced them with Specialized grips. Just today I was to pick up my ordered CAAD9-5 from the same shop when I got a call from the service guy telling me that Cannondale recommends that they replace the handlebar wrap because the wrap from the factory doesn’t stick very well. It’s the second time the same shop has done this to me so im starting to question is this shop being truthful with me or does Cannondale really have a problem making reliable handle grips? One thing that concerned me was when he told me that it needed replaced I asked if the new wrap would be Gel like your internet stats quoted and he said no that they don’t have any gel wraps so I kind of wondered if the factory didn’t install the wrap maybe this guy wanted my gel wrap for his bike or something, I hope I’m wrong. Has anyone heard of this problem before?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The one from Cannondale could have been OEM version and it is acceptable, I used Fizik as replacement and it works out great.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds to me like your shop is trying to make an extra buck on the original sale. I think that you should try it and make your own decision as to what you prefer.

As far as bartape goes, I'm with zamboni on the Fizik tape as well.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

the gel-backed tape used by Cannondale this year sucks horribly. I still can't wrap that crap cleanly, so I just throw some S-Wrap on and get credit. Perhaps the shop was trying to get a buck off of you, but regardless, you'd be doing yourself a favor by getting something else.

Also, 2007 and 2008 saw Cannondale OEM mtb grips sliding a lot...I believe we even had a customer pull the grip off while riding. I think we swapped out every set (getting credit from Cannondale....).


----------



## burbank1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks alot, i feel much better about it now. Its just alot of money for me and i wanted to make sure i wasnt being ripped off. So far i love this bike, it handles great looks beautiful i get compliments all the time. next i need to figure which pedals and shoes because they just put on some cheap plastic to get to riding. I love this forum and appricate all of your advice.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I always prewrap my bars with friction tape, which is sort of like the cloth athletic tape that football players wrap thier ankles with, except it is tacky on both sides. Then when I wrap with the handlebar wrap, it never moves a bit, in fact it can be quite a job to get it off.


----------

